# Cmh vs shalamar



## Naweed Niazi (Aug 23, 2016)

Guys its just a sinple question. Which of these colleges is the better one? And why? And is there any difference between their syllabus? And what is a module system?


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Module system adds a few subjects right from the outset. Your studies are clinically oriented from the very first year. CMH and Shalamar both have the module system in place.

Both colleges are similar in regards to their campus. However, Shalamar is leaps and bounds ahead of CMH in regards to its teaching hospital. The teaching hospital attached to Shalamar is as good as any government hospital i.e. the patient load and quality is top notch. Even some government graduates come to Shalamar to do their house job. Secondly, Shalamar is affiliated with the UHS. The UHS, currently is a better and more established university as compared to NUMS. Here's a reply someone gave in a thread when both these universities were compared: 

"I don't agree. Making NUMS is a lot different than making NUST. Engineering is a lot different than Medicine. You are talking about UHS vs NUMS here. UHS is a university which heads almost every Government Medical College of Punjab barring KEMU, SZMC, Lahore and FJMC and many top private ones including Shalamar, Wah, LMDC and FMH. UHS has an unmatchable monopoly over all the major hospitals of the province and inculcates all the top Professors under it. It's research programs as well as M.Phil, P.hD and M.D programs are the best in the country and, has somehow brought about an examination system that screens all the Private and Public medical students through a unified exam. 

I do not see NUMS overtaking UHS's monopoly at all, not at least in the next 10 years because UHS is THE BOSS here. People have a trust over its examination system and its degree value is TOP CLASS in the country (right after AKU). 

Even over the last 30 years or so, Army Medical College has not formed itself as a top notch medical institute because people (by people, I mean SENIOR PROFESSORS IN THE PUBLIC SECTOR) do not trust its examination system and its graduates donot find places outside of the Army setup and Islamabad/Rawalpindi system often. UHS has a monopoly that is simply impossible (right now) to break. 

Also, generally Army Doctors are not as well reputed and respected as their civilian counterparts are after a certain experience and, they struggle after retirement is a fact known to all in this field. Additionally, the humongous politics involved in the CMH setup (and, their unwelcoming attitude to accepting civilian faculty members who are way more experienced as far as teaching is concerned) will hamper NUMS progress as an institute. 

And, UHS isn't going anywhere".

My take on this is that NUMS will take time to develop. The UHS has already pumped out the best professors in the country and given MBBS degrees to most doctors from Pakistan. CMH has the potential to come up to Shalamar's level, but, for now Shalamar is the clear winner here.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Cmh all the way! Don't listen to the people here! #advice cmh is THE BEST PRIVATE MED COLLEGE IN PAKISTAN only shifa can compare it. Cmh and shifa have better teaching facilities than some govt med colleges like dg khan etc.


----------



## MaK96 (Nov 17, 2015)

Besides all the stuff mentioned above dont forget that Shalamar is a GEMx partner institute. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

umar53 said:


> Cmh all the way! Don't listen to the people here! #advice cmh is THE BEST PRIVATE MED COLLEGE IN PAKISTAN only shifa can compare it. Cmh and shifa have better teaching facilities than some govt med colleges like dg khan etc.


I mentioned this above; CMH does indeed have great teaching facilities. For now though, it does not compare to Shifa or Agha Khan as it is still a young institute under a completely new university. CMH will take time to grow. It does not have an alumni network like Shifa or Agha Khan and only this year has the module system been implemented in CMH. Nobody is disagreeing with the fact that CMH is a good college and can be an even better one, however, facts are facts. CMH is under NUMS and NUMS has yet to establish itself as a top tier university. 

The hospital attached to CMH has great facilities as well. However, these hospital facilities mean nothing to an MBBS student. What matters at our level is patient load and quality. Shalamar, FMH, Shifa, Agha Khan and any government college out there blows CMH out of the water in this regard. The hospital is a great establishment, but in terms of clinical exposure for its students, it lacks quite a bit.


----------



## aleena211 (Aug 28, 2016)

armourlessknight said:


> I mentioned this above; CMH does indeed have great teaching facilities. For now though, it does not compare to Shifa or Agha Khan as it is still a young institute under a completely new university. CMH will take time to grow. It does not have an alumni network like Shifa or Agha Khan and only this year has the module system been implemented in CMH. Nobody is disagreeing with the fact that CMH is a good college and can be an even better one, however, facts are facts. CMH is under NUMS and NUMS has yet to establish itself as a top tier university.
> 
> The hospital attached to CMH has great facilities as well. However, these hospital facilities mean nothing to an MBBS student. What matters at our level is patient load and quality. Shalamar, FMH, Shifa, Agha Khan and any government college out there blows CMH out of the water in this regard. The hospital is a great establishment, but in terms of clinical exposure for its students, it lacks quite a bit.


Well I believe that UHS affiliation does not even matter as long as the university is recognized. Nobody even bothers about the college and its university after housejob.


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Armourless knight NUMS will no doubt become a top tier university in a short span of time. Stop misguiding people. All these speculations and rumours people are spreading that NUMS will go down etc etc is all crap. Someone tell me the name of the person who said that CMH has no patient load!!! :rage: meaning I daily visited cmh for about a month and a half bcz of final medical for MC and the patient load is sufficent and very good and way more than that of shifa(dn't know about aga khan) less than govt hospitals though. GHQ is extending all the hospitals under which medical colleges will attach like cmh multan, malir, kharian etc. State of the art Oncology center is also being constructed in cmh lahore. I've heard(no confirmation though) that cmh is going to relax it's policy of civilians patients desirous of getting consultations at cmh. CMH are also subsidized for civilians so many do prefer it over private hospitals. Alumni of shifa and aga khan are to be found no where in pakistan. It only benefits if you are going for usmle. Whereas AMC has produced a lot of generals and brigadiers who are at the moment retired and working in civil setups like quaid e azam hospital rawalpindi, shifa international, al shifa, fauji foundation, etc etc. Many pvt medical colleges have them as HOD's and Principals. Even UHS VC is a retired MAJ GEN. While that of NUMS is Surgeon General. Cmh lahore has retired surgeon general as principal. Another benefit of NUMS is that if you work in civil setup and tell your alma matter no one is going to belittle you at first sight which is a problem for many prvt graduates. Shalamar at the moment can't even compare cmh lahore brother. AKU though is an out of the league college. Shifa and cmh are almost at the same level


----------



## umar53 (Oct 8, 2015)

Rightly said. Meaning amna inayat is affiliated with uhs. Does this make it better than cmh also?? :joy:


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

I put that post talking about NUMS going down etc in quotation marks for a reason. I did not say I agree to everything it says. I clearly stated that NUMS and CMH can and will grow. The potential is there, the system is there and so are the facilities; the only thing that isn't, is an extensive alumni network and a hospital with a heavy patient load. The alumni network of CMH and NUMS is meager at this point.

CMH is a great hospital indeed. However, from a learning standpoint i.e. hands on clinical experience, Shalamar is better. The first two years of study are of very high quality in CMH, no doubt about that. The academics at CMH are top notch and so are a lot of the facilities required in one's clinical years. But, CMH does not have the clinical exposure you can get in a government hospital or Shalamar, FMH etc. 

I agree with the fact that in the end the degree awarded does not really matter as long as the college is recognized by the PMDC. But, a university that has been around for ages, and has the top professors of the country is better. I have no doubt that NUMS has potential to setup a top notch exam system. However, for now the UHS has the top exam system in the country (after Agha Khan). I repeat, NUMS can beat the UHS in exam quality eventually. For now though, the UHS has trained more post graduates and has a trusted exam system.


----------



## pencilpen123 (Sep 4, 2016)

hmm i wish to apply shalmar


----------



## Naweed Niazi (Aug 23, 2016)

I have an aggregate of 84.9%, is it enough to get in on foreign seat? And is their interview tough?


----------



## Geulanee (Sep 26, 2012)

Define clinical exposure please?
Ive seen a variety of cases in CMH
The faculty is very nice and helpful 
The myth about patients not letting students see them is false
It all comes down to students, how much they wanna learn. If they wanna do procedures with the clinicians they are more than welcome.
The load of patients is less than public no doubt but its not like its the end of the world. We still get to see cases and some exceptional ones pop up from time to time. PMDC recognized plus registered in medical directories. Now that CMH is in NUMS things are only gonna improve more and more.


----------



## Miracle (Oct 18, 2021)

My aggregate is 78% can get admission in shalamar


----------

